# Working in USA



## Tsubodai (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi im a 23 year old and currently looking for a job to work over in america after after my latest trip really got me hooked on the country.

At present i hold a BSc in Medical Biochemistry and a Post Graduate Certificate in Education which allows me to teach secondary (high school) science. I have been looking about and found a fair amount of information on the web especially about the requirements for teaching in different states but i am struggling to find and information about applying for the industries or where to really start looking. 
there is a lot of generic jobs websites but imfinding it hard to sift through what im actually eligable to maybee apply for or what i need to do as a foreign applicant if i do.

Any help or ideas would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## epipeinfo (Sep 9, 2010)

hello i want to apply for the job in USA. But i don't know what i have to do. So plz any one can help me give me some suggestion about it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tsubodai said:


> Hi im a 23 year old and currently looking for a job to work over in america after after my latest trip really got me hooked on the country.
> 
> At present i hold a BSc in Medical Biochemistry and a Post Graduate Certificate in Education which allows me to teach secondary (high school) science. I have been looking about and found a fair amount of information on the web especially about the requirements for teaching in different states but i am struggling to find and information about applying for the industries or where to really start looking.
> there is a lot of generic jobs websites but imfinding it hard to sift through what im actually eligable to maybee apply for or what i need to do as a foreign applicant if i do.
> ...


Go through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum and read up on visa requirements. Then use search function as teaching in US has been discussed in the past.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)

Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Education Intelligence) .. 
You need a job offer before you can get a visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor and will file for your visa...this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent


----------



## Tsubodai (Sep 8, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)
> 
> Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this
> You need a job offer before you can get a visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor and will file for your visa...this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent


Thanks for the advice. ive read the teaching stuff and i know the need to get and pass the exams for individual states and also how hard it is. 
my degree is a BSc and my PGCE counts as a post graduate qualification.
in terms of the industries youve said that writing to employers s a waste of time :. is there any route which you would suggest for me to look into?


----------

